# Tanganyikans are too colorful!



## BioG

I read/here quite often that Tangs aren't very colorful, pretty etc. What's up with that. I know that most of these comparisons are Tangs Vs. Malawis and victorians but, imo, the colors in my favorite tangs are not only vibrant but very well placed as well.

Obviously a yellow lab is brighter and more saturated than a N. Stappersi for example but. But are naysayers really looking at the stappersi? There is purple and definition in brown bars and green hues and golds. Much more interesting looking than Labidichromis or any victorian I can think of.

Also, other than that long dorsal fin, the calling card of all cichlidae, tanganyikans display colors in several body styles and shapes.

This isn't a Tanagnyikans are better than Malawis and Victorians post (Even though they are! :lol: ) I just think I would have been easily discouraged as a beginner in the hobby, back in the day, if someone said, "If you want color, get Malawi, if you want behavior go tanganyikan."

When anyone interested in getting into the hobby asks me I say to them,"If you want to keep freshwater fish as unique, intelligent (For fish anyway), diverse and stunning as marine fish than you gotta go tang!"

It's true they have more in the behavior department than they do in the color department but this doesn't mean they aren't colorful. Heck, a Fancy goldfish is more colorful than just about every tanganyikan cichlid (Just about) But nobody in their right mind (Goldfish Hobbyists are not in their right mind- :lol: ) would say that they are better looking than a colored up Calvus!

Anybody with me here?


----------



## nwr2339

I may be just getting in to the tangs but i would have to agree. I have 2 tanks one is a mixed show tank and the other is a brand new Tang tank with some multies and nigrinnis in it so far. I have only had the fish in it for a week and i just love them...every i walk by the tank im lookin at the shells to see one of the little guys peeking their heads out then diving back in. Playful fighting but not killing each other like my peacocks and vics. I've had the mixed tank for 8 years or so with may variations on the fish it has. One thing that has bugged me lately is how common they all have become. Still very pretty. Still very fun to watch but something is missing. Maybe a bit of character? or maybe its the fact that almost every single store i go in has the exact same fish...over and over and over again. Colorful overpriced peacocks. Mis-named vics. Hybrid junk fish. The tangs are really appealing to me right now. More unique body shapes. Im dealing with breaders not LFS to get them. Its like being part of a special club. The color is there..but its a bit more mute. Well...a lot more. But it just doesnt seem as needed. With other fish if they arent showing color they are boring and just hide in the corner. or get the **** beaten out of them.

Well i rambled on long enough...lol


----------



## nwr2339

Disclaimer...I still love my mixed tank...Great fish, and I still love them. But the Tang tank is making me appreciate them more. It's a nice contrast.


----------



## shellies215

BioG, I'm with you 100%. I'll take the subtle coloring of tangs over ANY other fish.


----------



## Mr Mbuna

Sometimes the prettiest girls just bore you senseless and the one you fall for is less obviously attractive but great company. :wink:


----------



## triscuit

Comparisons between cichlids and girlfriends aside, I agree with you 100%. Every time someone posts about "silver minnows" as the stereotype for tangs, I have to start posting pictures:


























Not that my P&S camera can do these fish justice, but there's no monochrome in my tanks! opcorn:


----------



## ebjdftw

nice pic of the cyp triscuit! I bought some at my LFS and the cashier said they looked plain. I told her to just wait and I'll come back with pictures. She couldn't believe it was the same fish. Then again the blue background in all the tanks at my LFS kind of wash the color out of the fish. And is the second pictures speciosus? Love those!


----------



## triscuit

Thanks! I got that cyp from my WC group that had no YT males. :dancing: He's now the star of my cyp breeding operation, though there's still one cranky old (7+ years) WC male that claims a third of the tank. And the second shelly is a stappersi- the speckles give it away :thumb: Fabulously pretty fish, but brutally tempered. They chased and killed each other in a 4ft tank. :roll:

The only "plain" tangs I've seen (after they're settled and grown) are -you're going to laugh- leleupi. Yes, they are yellow, but there's no shading or subtlety or shimmer in them. :lol:


----------



## bearded lab

I'd have to say, as far as color is concerned, nothing can beat malawis. But what really has me interested in tangs is not only their subtle beauty, but how variable in behavior and body shape they are. It's not like malawis where you have haps/peacocks and mbuna as pretty much the only varieties; with tangs you can have sand sifters, cyps, altolamps, featherfins, etc, and many can be kept together in the same tank.


----------



## Longstocking

I'm sorry but not a single malawi can hold a candle to these colorful tangs in my tanks:

Want blue and green?









Want purple?









Yellow and blue?









Red?









Tangs win  Malawi has two colors :lol: Blue and yellow... blue and yellow... blue and yellow :lol:


----------



## Potus

Since I only have a 29gal tank my options were limited as far as fish choice.  When I found multis they just seemed like a great idea. What I really like is their color. The contrast between the blue eyes and the browns in the body are striking. I appreciate that contrast more than having a solid yellow body...


----------



## bearded lab

Sorry, but I am afraid that we will have to agree to disagree  Blue and green: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1279 , http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1100 Purple: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=737 , http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1460 Yellow and blue: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1030 , http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1239 Red: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1313 , http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1369 and some more: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=685 , http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1410 , http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1218 , http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1008 . Please realize I didn't say that tangs weren't colorful. I said in my opinion that the color of malawis was generally superior and the draw tangs have for me personally is subtle beauty, behavior, and interesting body shape. Your fish are stunning, and I'd love to have all of those fish in my tanks, but I still fail to see how tangs as a whole are more colorful than malawis, or how malawis are just blue and yellow.


----------



## Fischfan13

or...









opcorn: :lol: opcorn:


----------



## bearded lab

Now I'd say that's a little extreme,  .


----------



## Mr Mbuna

What is that blue lipped yellow fish? That is weird.Never seen that before.
At the end of the day, each to their own. Some people like cats and dogs, I don't. We are all different which is what keeps the world such an interesting place.


----------



## Fischfan13

Mr Mbuna said:


> What is that blue lipped yellow fish? That is weird.Never seen that before.
> At the end of the day, each to their own. Some people like cats and dogs, I don't. We are all different which is what keeps the world such an interesting place.


Ps Williamsi North Makonde
Here is another picture of two breeding...









I keep Tangs too.
Honestly I think that the colors of Mbuna are the best of any group of Cichlids.
Some Tangs I will admit are interesting...some.

Another colorful (?) Tang...


----------



## triscuit

I think colorful can be bland, and subtle can be exquisite. I think of Malawis as throw pillows- you know, a nice splash of color but not very useful. :lol: The color palate of Tangs is broader and much more intricate than other cichlids. I mean, really- how would you put on makeup? Paint a room? If you want folks to think you're a bawdy fruitcake, go with the Malawi style.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Pardon my ignorance but what is this fish?








oops I see you just answered this. Interesting fish.
Ps Williamsi North Makonde never come across that one must check it out.

On red for Tangs maybe this is more red?










But then with image handling we can make anything change colour. :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus

But funny enough I do agree with folk who say its far easier to pack a lot of colour into a 75g with Malawis (Specifically dwarf Mbuna) than with Tangs.
On average they are hardier and put up with mistakes better. Main prob with them is the LFSs here are packed with such poor ones and not cheap iether.
Advice to any beginner, find your local cichlid club ASAP.
Hobbiest Malawi cichlids are on average cheaper and better than local fish store stuff.
They can tell you your local decent shops and supliers too.

All the best James


----------



## shellies215

triscuit said:


> I think colorful can be bland, and subtle can be exquisite. I think of Malawis as throw pillows- you know, a nice splash of color but not very useful. :lol: The color palate of Tangs is broader and much more intricate than other cichlids. I mean, really- how would you put on makeup? Paint a room? If you want folks to think you're a bawdy fruitcake, go with the Malawi style.


 =D> :dancing: =D> :dancing: =D> 
Bawdy fruitcake, Is that a new species of peacock?


----------



## bearded lab

I've never heard of it  .


----------



## BioG

If I am not mistaken a lot more "line breeding" can and does happen with Malawis vs. Tangs right? Malawis reproduce easier, faster so this i s possible.

This makes me wonder how much those colors pop in the lake itself?

"Bawdy Fruitacake"! :lol: Everytime I'm blinded by one of the old lady dresses I see at church I think,"OB Peacock" (Which in all fairness isn't really a malawi but a frankenfish.)

I don't hate malawis, I just prefer tangs. It's hard for me to look at a "Blue Ahli" and not think it's just a poor man's Cyathopharynx. Don't get me wrong there are a lot of ugly tangs but there a MANY which no malawi can touch, imo.

You could sustain an argument that some, line bred, Discus are better looking than Cyathopharynx Foai but I have yet to see discus do anything but swim back and forth and demand constant water changes :fish: . I think you'd be better entertained flinging them around at the park! :lol:

One of the best compliments I get on my tangks is,"These are all salt water right?". I admit it has to do with alot of things. Color and the fact that my fish aren't just swimming around like idiots. When you look at a properly stocked tang tank you see many of the same things as you'd see in the ocean (A child of divorce, I grew up in Hawaii and Alaska)... What I mean is that you see several different types of fish occupying specific niches instead of doing the, let's all go up river thing, or the, let's find a way out of the glass box thing.

I put Malawi's right up there with Koi. Koi: Thousands of years ago someone in the orient said (Dubbed of course :lol: ) "Anyone want to buy a $10,000 Gold Fish?" Some rich weirdo replied, "Sure" and the rest is history!


----------



## Razzo

I am with ya :thumb:

I never felt cheated in the color department with my tangs! Add interesting behavior, cool body shapes, and drop dead finnage to their color and you can see why I am into tangs...


----------



## Razzo

triscuit said:


> Comparisons between cichlids and girlfriends aside, I agree with you 100%. Every time someone posts about "silver minnows" as the stereotype for tangs, I have to start posting pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that my P&S camera can do these fish justice, but there's no monochrome in my tanks! opcorn:


Classic example of a beautiful Tang: you may not notice its color from accross the room, but once you get up close and start looking more closely - you are treated to rich color and patterns. You are drawn in and caught in long gazes.

Nice pics triscuit :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome

triscuit said:


> If you want folks to think you're a bawdy fruitcake, go with the Malawi style.


Hey wait a minute. :lol:


----------



## micr0

There are a plethora of colorful fish from Malawi (my fav being saulosi) and they can make a beautiful tank, but I dont think any can individually rival the best Tanganyika has to offer...the spectacle that is a breeding Cyathopharynx is just on another level.


----------



## Darkside




----------



## shon982

No colour in tangs? You've got to be kidding
They're better than any Malawi or Vic could ever be


----------



## kiriyama

Very busy thread going here, obviously sparked a lot of interest.....
I think that the Tanganyikan colours are more subtle but thats part of the appeal, when I got my cyps they obviously didnt like the trip to my house as they were quite plain looking, lots of vibrant colour on them now, mertallic blue head and fins, bright yellow tails and a purple hue throughout the body, very nice, my comps are the same, to most folk they just look grey, I love the black in the fins, bright yellow tails, and all purple throughout... I have to agree that the malawi stuff is nice if you want bright vibrant colours but give me a dark background and dim lighted tank and fill it with Tangs anyday..... :fish:


----------



## triscuit

*I'm gonna need more tanks before this thread is over! :lol: *

Every time I see Enants I want some! Recommendations for minimum tank size/length?


----------



## cracks

triscuit said:


> *I'm gonna need more tanks before this thread is over! :lol: *


+1.. opcorn:


----------



## shon982

Lol I just sold my colony of Kilesa yesturday

Decided to get some other fish instead, Sunflowers, Ventralis Zongwe, Ventralis Chisanse and Dwarf sumbu comps


----------



## Fischfan13

A brown Goby with spots?
A Juli?
A pale yellow featherfin?
...and these have more color than Malawis or Vics.

Ok, I'm going to interrupt by breakfast for this one... :lol:


































Because I want to be fair, I will post a pic of a Tang...
Look at those "Browns"...


----------



## triscuit

Mr Fischfan- We can't help that Dave likes the clay palate. And clearly, despite your lovely Malawi fruitcakes, you've had to leave your lake of choice to make your point! :lol:

You want blue lips? I'll give you blue lips...










And julies- the vivid contrast with yellow and blue highlights are eye catching across the room.


----------



## Norm66

I've kept mbuna before and liked them, but for me nothing compares to the smaller species of Tangs. Good things come in small packages I guess. Different strokes for different folks and all.


----------



## cracks

triscuit said:


> And julies- the vivid contrast with yellow and blue highlights are eye catching across the room.


I have to agree on this one.. i can watch my female juli fan her blues almost like a moving LED display.
also my male callichromis (in full breeding colors now) is red on bottom, green on top and a bright blue face from the gills foward. not to forget about the red dorsal fin with a black line accross the top and bright red egg spot on his anal fin.. when i get home im going to try to get a good pick with my PoS p&s. in a tank full fish even at 2in he is stunning from across the room


----------



## borohands8593

My only problem with malawi is 9 times out of 10 you have the same exact fish with a different pain job. Seriously, maybe the peacocks and some mbuna are super colorful but the body shape and finnage is almost identical. And for behavior, unless you consider serial murderer a quality trait than what do malawis have? All they do is try to kill each other. Tangs may be a bit more subtle in coloration but man can they put on some dazzling shows for breeding! Different shapes, sizes, finnage, personalities. I went tang after only a short with with malawi. ALthough I must admit I wouldnt mind throwing in a peacock into a tang setup just to add a little splash of color.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Darkside said:


>


Hey darkiside good idea opening it out to other fish in the lake.
Lake Malawi sooo dominated by cichlids there is little else. Lake tang full of other interesting stuff too.
Some interesting colourful inverts there too anyone got shots or keep those?

As to folk thinking your tang tanks are Marine. Stop using coral gravel/sand Marine backgrounds and coral and Ocean rocks in the tanks. Then act real insulted. :thumb: Lake tang is not a poor substitute for Marine fish and reef set ups its better. 8) 
You can breed and raise stuff without braking the bank or having a degree in raising plankton.

But then its not doing us any good. Everyone knows only snobs keep Tangs and go on about how good they are. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## bearded lab

There are some fantastic fish on this thread, malawi and tang! Frankly I find them hard to compare, they each have characteristics that the other cannot compete with.


----------



## Lestango

You people are driving me to be a nutty fruitcake. (Well not really) I planned to not get into this thread since I can't take pictures. I have devoted 60 years into cichlids. My first spawn were Aequidens pulcher when I was 12. In the late 1960's I got heavy into the mbuna and it was great fun. I really just into tangs for the past year or so and you can see what name I use. Beauty is more than skin deep. Other than size, Tangs give us the best of all worlds of cichlid keeping. While true that Malawi has more species of colorful fish, they seem like cookie-cutter mouthbrooders - take a picture and use computerized paint brushes to change colors.

It is pretty cool seeing three different breeding strategies going on in one tank and all of the fish are nicely colored. Visitors spend more time watching my tang tanks than they used to spend watching my Malawi tanks or the SA/CA tanks which had only one species/tank. opcorn:


----------



## Razzo

Fischfan13 said:


> ...Because I want to be fair, I will post a pic of a Tang...
> Look at those "Browns"...


LOL - that there is funny :lol:

Go Tangs!


----------



## Razzo

triscuit said:


> *I'm gonna need more tanks before this thread is over! :lol: *
> 
> Every time I see Enants I want some! Recommendations for minimum tank size/length?


I realize that I am probably below the "rule of thumb;" however, my kilesa tank is a 4-foot 72 gallon bow front and all are doing fine.


----------



## Darkside

The funny thing is, for every colourful male hap and peacock posted the keeper has to deal with all the drab and unappealing brown and grey females. Where most tangs have similar colour in female fish.




































If colour is what you're after salt's the place to be!


----------



## 713J

Tangs rock!

4" juvenile male foai "sibwesa"










both males together










My kilesas pit fighting



















Benthochromis tricoti fry - not much color...yet. You can see his snout starting to get some color


----------



## Mr Mbuna

Fischfan13 said:


>


That is one stunning fish. Is it a naturally occuring one or a line bred/manmade fish?


----------



## Fischfan13

Mr Mbuna, that's a fish that is found in the Lake...Lake MALAWI. 

Lethrinops Red Cap
The most popular locales are Itungi and Chirwa.


----------



## Mr Mbuna

I was aware of that, just not sure of the type. Still prefer tangs!


----------



## BioG

I believe that peacock naturally occurs in "Lake Contrast Knob" and is of the genus "Photoshop"! :lol:

I enjoy the pretty colors but malawis get boring fast for me. The drab females are another thing I didn't like when I kept them. They just all look like the same fish. Different makeup, same fish.


----------



## BioG

Let's all invade the Malawi forum and turn our noses up on their turf!! :lol: Charge! :lol:


----------



## pomi

I believe one can not compare malawis and tangs, each has their own set of ups and downs.

You can't persuade a Malawi fan that tangs are better or vice versa. It's the same like trying to convince a Ferarri lover that Lamborghini is better or Linux-Windows, cats-dogs, PC-consoles etc etc


----------



## borohands8593

A Ferrari is better than a Lambo and Tangs are better than Malawi. Regardless of what others say :lol:


----------



## pomi

LOL, you are a perfect example of what I said.


----------



## darkstar22

24Tropheus said:


> Darkside said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey darkiside good idea opening it out to other fish in the lake.
> Lake Malawi sooo dominated by cichlids there is little else. Lake tang full of other interesting stuff too.
> Some interesting colourful inverts there too anyone got shots or keep those?
> 
> As to folk thinking your tang tanks are Marine. Stop using coral gravel/sand Marine backgrounds and coral and Ocean rocks in the tanks. Then act real insulted. :thumb: Lake tang is not a poor substitute for Marine fish and reef set ups its better. 8)
> You can breed and raise stuff without braking the bank or having a degree in raising plankton.
> 
> But then its not doing us any good. Everyone knows only snobs keep Tangs and go on about how good they are. :wink:
> 
> All the best James
Click to expand...

I must be the ultra snob then! I have a 75G Tang tank, and a 105G reef tank!


----------



## Floridagirl

So I just came across this post. :lol:

I have a 5 ft 120 with Ikola Trophs, Petros and Gobies. I have had Malawis in the past, so decided to do the "all male tank" in the other 120. They sit side by side. I am drawn constantly to the action and calming colors and patterns of the Tangs. I've had a few issues with disease with the Malawis, due to stocking from 4 different LFSs. I"ve lost a few and now have 12 "Colorful" fish. They are aggressive due to the understocking and, unfortunately just...boring. I enjoyed immensely a previous 5 species mbuna tank with breeding, but definitely not getting this all male thing.

Back to the drawing board. Wasted money... but miss previous Julies and Calvus and will turn this 120 back to Tang.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

I've got both Tang and Malawi tanks going right now. My wife and her friends like the "big, pretty" fish in the Malawi tanks - and I must admit that I enjoy the rowdy behavior of those fish, too. I find, however, that I find myself just sitting and staring at the Tang tank far more often than the Malawis. It is just so easy to get caught up in the interactions and behaviors of the Tangs that it doesn't really matter that they are a bit less drastically colored. I don't recall ever having seen any of the Malawis take the time to dig up a shell for half an hour, just to then carry it 12" across the tank and bury it again! But my wife has the attention span of a hummingbird, so she doesn't appreciate that kind of thing so much. Oops - did I just say that... :wink:


----------



## Floridagirl

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> I've got both Tang and Malawi tanks going right now. My wife and her friends like the "big, pretty" fish in the Malawi tanks - and I must admit that I enjoy the rowdy behavior of those fish, too. I find, however, that I find myself just sitting and staring at the Tang tank far more often than the Malawis. It is just so easy to get caught up in the interactions and behaviors of the Tangs that it doesn't really matter that they are a bit less drastically colored. I don't recall ever having seen any of the Malawis take the time to dig up a shell for half an hour, just to then carry it 12" across the tank and bury it again! But my wife has the attention span of a hummingbird, so she doesn't appreciate that kind of thing so much. Oops - did I just say that... :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrgreen

game over!!!

Malawi's pfffffftttt everyone starts with Malawi , some move on

cheers
Steve Green


----------



## Anthraxx8500

only the smart ones leave malawi..  those poor hapless suckers all buying and trading in male haps most of which turn out to be some german red shoulder ob madness. ill stick to my tangs. niche fish ftw!


----------



## DJRansome

mrgreen said:


> game over!!!
> 
> Malawi's pfffffftttt everyone starts with Malawi , some move on
> 
> cheers
> Steve Green


That fish could tempt me...how old is he?


----------



## olliesshop

What a great thread, with some beautiful pictures !!! I sure like Tangs, my soft spot is for Neolamprologus Brichardi, of which I currently have a species tank of. I had them when I was a teenager and love their behavior and how the "colony" help raise the young. I currently have two breeding pairs in only the left side of the tank and am hoping I end up with 1-2 more on the right side. They're such fun to watch, especially the fry, by watching them grow up. They're not the most colorful of the Tangs, but I still think they're wonderful.

All the best to everyone !!!


----------



## Bodenhimer

It seems to me that people go from Malawi to Tangs but not Tangs to Malawi!!!

HEre are a few buttes!!!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... qpxNL6wklI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... O3UnMr3HN0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... tQ3pxwH6EQ Here are some BLUE LIPS


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan

This thread is really making me laugh out loud.

No Tanganyikan tank (unless it's filled with colorful Petrochromis) can compete against any Malawi tank.

Anyone who knows me knows how much I love Tanganyikans. But even I have to admit that when friends look at my Tanganyikan tanks they're not impressed with them as much as they are with the Hap and Mbuna tanks. Malawi fish are more colorful and when properly setup with the right background will always catch someone's attention first.

Now as hobbyists I love the personalities that Tanganyikans bring to the table. But even I have to admit my Cyprichromis Kitumba/Enantiopus Kilesa tank is boring me now. So I'm contemplating changing their tank over to a Hap tank.


----------



## Bodenhimer

Toronto put these beauties up on thread. Money talks #@##@ walks.


----------



## shon982

Thing I like about tangs over malawis is that, malawis are brilliant colours but the body shape is exactly the same for every single fish!!!
Tangs offer the colours and a fish that looks different and fits a niche in the tank


----------



## TMB60

To me, Tangs are so much more than "color". Lets face it, some have lots of it, others have a subtle hint of it, some have bold splashes of it here and there, and many have little to none. My 3 tanks are a representative mixture. The main things that captivate me and hold my interest are the varying shapes, pattern markings, behaviors, breeding and they way they all fill a certain niche in the tank. To me, I view any colors they may have as a pleasant bonus.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## metro6775

This thread reminds me of the time I visited a GMC forum where all these people were talking about how superior GMC's were over Hondas. It was all these GMC owners trying to convince each other that they didn't buy an overpriced vehicle that will be lucky to see 100k miles on the odometer.

All I have to say is to each their own because I have seen pics of some Malawi's that have blown away all the fish posted up in this thread. Just because pet shops like to sell popular fish doesn't make Malawi's any less colorful. You can go to a Petsmart and buy some hybrid "mixed african cichlid" that looks just as colorful as any tangy.

I am not saying tangs are not colorful. I'm just amused at all the Malawi envy posted in this thread.

But if your definition of "more colorful" means more subtly colored, then yes tangs take the cake.

I do think that Tangs are beautiful, but I can't say they are more colorful than Malawis. But to me more colorful means bolder color, not subtle color.


----------



## Grumblecakes

i think its hard to beat a tropheus duboisi. they look amazing as juvis and the jet black bodies of the adults are just as impressive


----------



## Bodenhimer

There is colorful and there is beautiful and unique. Maybe Malawi is 1 and tangs are 3.


----------



## h0nkzz

Malawis are like girls you date, tanganyikans are girls you marry.


----------



## exasperatus2002

Bodenhimer said:


> It seems to me that people go from Malawi to Tangs but not Tangs to Malawi!!!
> 
> HEre are a few buttes!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... qpxNL6wklI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... O3UnMr3HN0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... tQ3pxwH6EQ Here are some BLUE LIPS


Nice blue lips, what are their full name?


----------



## exasperatus2002

borohands8593 said:


> A Ferrari is better than a Lambo and Tangs are better than Malawi. Regardless of what others say :lol:


Depends on who's on the hood of the car when the pic was taken!


----------



## jonnytw

Tangs are unreal 

I started with malawis also.


----------



## jonnytw

Here is my example.


----------



## des

What a good read this was and just in time!

Let me start by saying some of you may have seen my posts throughout this forum. I started this hobby in early April of this year. I didn't know anything about fish and aquariums. I started with a betta fish in a jar. Since then I have accelerated from a jar with one fish to many different mixed setups including a 10 gallon, couple of 35 gallons, and 75 gallon. I made many mistakes but through this forum and talking with others, I've learned so much and fixed problems. For example jewels with bichardi and demasoni in a small tank. NO! 

Through lots of trial and error with all the types of cichlids I finally settled down with a 75 gallon all male peacock/hap tank and a 110 gallon frontosa/comp tank which I can call my tang tank. Neither one of these tanks are considered established but I truly think the 75 gallon will get there.

Here are my thoughts and what I have noted (please don't curse me just yet):
- Peacocks/haps that I have is definitely a favorite in our home (see video in my signature) over the tangs. 
- Guests that come over definitely spend more time looking at the peacocks.
- Now it's not fair because my tang tank is very new in our home and I wouldn't say it's complete. -The frontosa are rather small and if there was any attention it's on the comps/calvus because of their behavior, not color. 
- It's also not fair because I'm not showing the best of the tangs vs the best of the peacocks/haps
- In the past week, I can say that I'm spending more time away from the peacocks and sitting in front of my tangs. opcorn: Could this mean I'm gaining more interests in the tangs over peacocks? (don't high five me just yet)

To makes things more interesting and why I was saying at the start I found this read in time is I'm about to setup another tank! I'm looking for ideas. I have an empty 72 gallon bow front tank ready for use. Before this read I was 80% sure I was going to start a mbuna tank but now I'm on the fence leaning towards another tang tank with different species other than frontosa/comps/calvus.

I may hop over to the Malawi/mbunas pages and see what the people say over there! Let the battles continue... :lol:


----------



## mobafrontlover

i have 5 mbunas in with my kitumba fronts and i like both types but tans are way interesting to watch opcorn: all the mbunas do is swim back and forth back and forth..... :fish: the fronts investigate whats going on and look around and now im waiting for some multi and some brevis. tans may not be all color but but what the mal's people dont understand there fish are boring :zz: 
everyone that comes over is in all over my fronts and askes if the others are food lol all i can do is laugh and say not yet
keep this going very interesting
sorry bout spelling and punc.


----------



## Razzo

Enjoyable thread :lol:

I think Malawi fish are good in Doctors offices where people are moved in and out quickly like cattle. "Oh, look at the pretty fishy mommy!" and then they call your name to see the doctor.

I don't know if I've ever had anyone see my C. Gibberosa kapampa tank and not love them. Beautiful blues, dark black bars contrasted against stark white stripes. Long flowing fins. Don't think my gibbs had color envy :lol:

I like Malawi fish and if Tangs didn't exist, I'd probably have several Malawi tanks.

Btw: I enjoyed the furcifer pics you guys - amazing fish!


----------



## Razzo

Btw: I don't think yellow labs have anything over Neolamprologus Leleupi :wink:


----------



## mobafrontlover

They have a black stripe lol o wow


----------



## Razzo

mobafrontlover said:


> They have a black stripe lol o wow


OK, I'll give you the black stripe and zero personality too (not you,... the labs) :lol:

JK: Just because I prefer Tangs doesn't mean I don't like Malawi fish. Yellow labs will forever be a favorite. I like Managano too and the list goes on...

Russ


----------



## mobafrontlover

Razzo I was joking I agree with you I was being a smart a$$


----------



## Razzo

mobafrontlover said:


> Razzo I was joking I agree with you I was being a smart a$$


 :lol:


----------



## woogie0004

come on now guys malawis arent all that bad. i use them to breed my syno multipincatus a tang catfish


----------



## mobafrontlover

I use them as food for my fronts they really bring out the blue in my kitumbas lol j/k


----------



## des

Give malawis some credit folks. They are hardiness creatures and help speed up my tank cycles! j/k :lol:


----------



## iwade4fish

Malawi Red...


----------



## ratbones86

Im going to have to go with the tangs myself. But no only because they HAVE more color but also because of their personalities. They are more than just chase you away and breed.





































Sorry but tangs win hands down. I mean i love my mbuna's and peacocks but the tangs you just cant beat.


----------



## growpower

Mr Mbuna said:


> What is that blue lipped yellow fish? That is weird.Never seen that before.
> At the end of the day, each to their own. Some people like cats and dogs, I don't. We are all different which is what keeps the world such an interesting place.


Its just an electric yellow in 70 degree water.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Pseudotropheus "Williamsi North" (Makonde) never come across that one myself and had to read carefuly. :wink: .


----------



## 24Tropheus

Seems they are a real wild type too.
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Pseudotrop ... akonde.htm
Dunno what the females look like though. General failing of maternal mouthbrooders. Only the male has lots of colour. Except Tropheus and a few others. Been described as a primative feature. As if its not somehow proved useful to them but for whatever reason its there. :-?


----------



## ratbones86

females look the same just a little duller yellow like in the background of that one


----------



## ratbones86

least thats what hey look like from the pictures *** seen


----------



## Gags

Like mrgreen said everyone start with malawi and moves to tanganyikans


----------



## ratbones86

I have tangs but i also have peacocks. I just got my peacocks and i love them. They are allot different than the mbuna's. But i still love my tangs better.


----------



## Razzo

I agree of course. Nice pics triscuit!

I would contend that the yellow lab has nothing over a leleupi. Throw in the more interesting behavior and it is easy for me.

Of course, I'll have to post a couple pics 

LOL - I don't think I have made any sacrifices on color with Tangs :wink:


----------



## JimA

Those are some great shots! Nice job.. That second one what is it?

He's like Robert Deniro, you talkin too me? LOL


----------



## Razzo

JimA said:


> Those are some great shots! Nice job.. That second one what is it?
> 
> He's like Robert Deniro, you talkin too me? LOL


You talkin to me?  If you are, from that last reply of mine, the 2nd one is Altolamprologus compressiceps Muzi Gold Head (wild male).


----------



## LouIE82

Jardini for the win! They have the best.... umm... they kinda have a soul patch!  









I started off on Malawi and loved them dearly, although Tangs have more interesting personality it isn't fair to say Malawi have no personality. Sure peacocks are a dime a dozen, but I loved the personality of my Malawi and spent hours watching my 7" venustus act as king of the tank... only to get punked daily once I aded a 2" demasoni. I never liked any other mbuna, mostly just the haps and peacocks. Yellow labs were okay too I guess but no match for a leleupi.

That said, I got away from the hobby for a while and my brother got back into it. I've spent hours watching his 250gal full of calvus, frontosa, furcifer, julies and some open water fish he calls "Laker fish" because of the colors. I've always loved frontosa and calvus, so when I came to the point where I had to have a tank again, I went tang and never will look back. My comp is a mean old grouch like me. My calvus are like teenagers and have to be put in check by the elders once in a while. My Frontosa is like the ugly duckling, he thinks he's one of the calvus and they accept him. :lol: My Leleupi is always fun to watch as it swims upside down, side ways, in and out of small holes and plays in sand. Last but certainly not least, my sausage party of black ocellatus are quickly becoming my favorite fish of all time, even though I got 5 and not a single female!

I like the Ferrari vs Lambo analogy, also the women you date vs women you marry analogy. I would say it's a little bit like the difference between drinking a Sam Adams (which is always good) vs drinking a Delirium Tremens (which is always excellent).

THAT said... after owning many Malawi, what I traded them all in for was a school of Nicaraguan cichlids which I would do again any day... 
if I were stuck with Malawi. :thumb: 









note, the fish pictured are not mine, I can't locate my old pics.


----------

